# Hardening Water



## CraigH (Feb 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any ideas of how to safely harden freshwater? I need to emulate a limestone cave environment. I have tried calcium carbonate powder but it didn't have much effect. Thanks for any help.


----------



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

ill sell you some of my well water. i live on an iron range so my water is almost magnetic....


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Some Tuffa rock might help


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

CraigH said:


> Does anyone have any ideas of how to safely harden freshwater? I need to emulate a limestone cave environment. I have tried calcium carbonate powder but it didn't have much effect. Thanks for any help.


I would use baking soda for kh and epson salts for gh. But be careful it doesn't take much.

Also calcium chloride raises gh also by adding calcium instead of magnesium from epsom salts. I think small quanties are sold at pool supply places as "shock". Otherwise calcium chloride is sold in 50 pounds bags ($20 or so) at redimix concrete places. Actually cal chlor in 25 pound bags was $8 at one redimix place.

my .02


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Crushed Coral might work.


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Limewater (Calcium hydroxide dissolved in water)


----------

